# Excel-Makros



## jan820813 (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit xls-Dateien in txt zu wandeln.
Der Inhalt kann 1:1 erfolgen.


----------



## marlob (30 Juni 2009)

"Speichern unter" und dann txt auswählen


----------



## marlob (30 Juni 2009)

Falls du ein Makro brauchst, kannst du das ja als Makro aufnehmen


----------

